# walnut slab coffee table



## daugher12 (May 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of a walnut slab coffee table I recently finished. It was a lot of fun to make!


----------



## brown down (May 16, 2012)

nicely done, great job on the dutchmans! they aren't the easiest thing to do.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 16, 2012)

very sharp table nice work dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2012)

Who doesn't like a big ol thick slab of walnut, especialy one with crotch feather all the way through it, and butterflies, and thick legs, ooh I like it.


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2012)

That's a beauty! Love the patches and all that figure!


----------



## daugher12 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys it was a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 17, 2012)

daugher12 said:


> Thanks guys it was a lot of fun to make.



A very very nice piece; good work.


----------



## Brink (May 18, 2012)

Well done. 

I like the use of straight edges along with live edges. The butterflies are tight. And of course, walnut. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## drycreek (May 18, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!! Love that Walnut!


----------

